

Riak AMI now available on AWS Marketplace - tsantero
http://basho.com/blog/technical/2012/12/14/Riak-on-Amazon-Marketplace-AMI/

======
dsl
From my experiences, AWS was pretty much the worst place to run Riak. The node
to node network speed was really what killed it.

We replaced a decent number of m1.large instances with three pretty low end
boxes with SSDs on a dedicated gigabit switch.

~~~
tdfx
Did you ever happen to do a writeup about your experiences? As someone who is
considering a move to Riak, I'd appreciate your insights.

~~~
dsl
It has been on my todo list, but nothing yet. A few operational notes I can
share:

Riak is incredibly awesome for scaling. The only flaw i've found is there is a
tipping point where load on the cluster is too high to be able to add a new
node and have partitions hand off to it in a reasonable amount of time. You
might also run into the same issue if you lose more than one node at time and
try to bring up new instances to replace them (every add or remove event
results in a rebalance).

JavaScript MapReduce is a joke. I could never find the right combination of
incantations to make the VMs perform in a halfway decent manner. We didn't
bother trying to implement in Erlang because we didn't have the expertise in
house, but supposedly it is a bit better.

If you need multi-site replication, you'll need to build it yourself, or find
some other way to work around it. The price tag for paid Riak is well beyond
anything I'd consider reasonable. Think more expensive than the hardware you
are running it on.

SSDs and 10g ethernet are a must. SoftLayer is probably a better route if you
want to be in "the cloud," but definitely consider your own hardware that you
can poke with a stick if something seems odd.

